# Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm trying to decide between these two tires for use on my 17x8s for year round use. I have had ZE-512s in the past, as well as ContiProContacts, and ContiTouringContacts. I am worried that the 912 isn't going to be good enough in the snow. Has anyone logged any real life experience of their performance in the winter months? I have read that the Contis are good in the snow, but I'd prefer not to give up dry traction and cornering stability if I don't have to. I will be living on Long Island and New Jersey, just so you have an idea of the winter driving I'll be doing. Tires will be 255/40/17s, which I'm aware won't help me in the snow. Thanks for any help or advice you can offer me.
P4Vs


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (4ceFed4)*

Anyone?


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## vwconvert (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (4ceFed4)*

Ziex 912s > Contis in dry and wet.
In snow, forget about it. I have 912s and I also have winter wheels/tires.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (vwconvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwconvert* »_Ziex 912s > Contis in dry and wet.
In snow, forget about it. I have 912s and I also have winter wheels/tires.

I could manage with the 512s through a couple of Buffalo winters. Can anyone comment on whether the 912s are better or worse in the snow than the outgoing model? That's the basic question I'm trying to answer, if the 912s will cut it for 4 season use.


----------



## vwconvert (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (4ceFed4)*

Well, I can't offer a direct comparison to the 512s, but if you read the reviews at discounttire.com of the 912s, there is near universal agreement that the 912s suck balls in the winter. Some say they should be called a 3 season tire. Take the opinions for what they're worth. But usually when a bunch of opinions converge, I begin to take it seriously.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (vwconvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwconvert* »_Well, I can't offer a direct comparison to the 512s, but if you read the reviews at discounttire.com of the 912s, there is near universal agreement that the 912s suck balls in the winter. Some say they should be called a 3 season tire. Take the opinions for what they're worth. But usually when a bunch of opinions converge, I begin to take it seriously.

I hadn't checked the reviews there, thanks for pointing them out. Guess the ContiExtremes are the winner then. I was hoping either the 912s or Avid W4S would cut it in the snow, but looks like most people are saying they don't.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (4ceFed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ceFed4* »_
I could manage with the 512s through a couple of Buffalo winters. Can anyone comment on whether the 912s are better or worse in the snow than the outgoing model? That's the basic question I'm trying to answer, if the 912s will cut it for 4 season use. 

912's when you look at the tread, the siping is very minimal-- therefore bad for snow.
If if haven't gotten larger brakes for the GTI... get 15" steelies and 195/65 r15 snow tires.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Advice on Falken Ziex ZE 912 vs. Continental ContiExtremeContact (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
912's when you look at the tread, the siping is very minimal-- therefore bad for snow.
If if haven't gotten larger brakes for the GTI... get 15" steelies and 195/65 r15 snow tires.

Yea, that's what I noticed too, oh well. I used to run dedicated 16" snow tires, but I decided to get something like the contis for 4 season use, and then run dedicated race tires just for autocross and HPDEs.
EDIT: As you can see in the above pic, I'm running 20th brakes so 15s are out.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you want a true All-Season tire, try Nokian WR.
Not cheap at $234 a piece from http://www.tiresbyweb.com


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I want three things: cheap, good treadwear, and good at everything, but probably not great at anything.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

limiting factor is the tire size. 255/40r17 isn't helping your wallet.
with 225/45r17 91H, Nokian WR's are $183 each. Yes... still expensive, if you want an All-season tire that is very capable in the snow/ice season. You'll trade dry/wet handling for superior snow traction.
Your pic shows what appears to be 225/45r17. Ultra High Performance All-season tires are barely survivable in light snow.
maybe pic up a cheap set of 17" wheels and slap some R-compounds on them...


----------



## vwconvert (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Why not Michelin Pilot Exalto All seasons? If you managed NY winters with 512s, I'm sure you'll do fine with Exaltos. Plus, the perform well in the summer. They are probably comparable in price to the Nokians and will last longer.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (vwconvert)*

I know that the 255/40s aren't helping my wallet, but if you notice the two original tires I was asking about, the price difference for that extra 30mm in width is less than 10 bucks. I've had a bunch of sets of Michelins, and they've always been overpriced french garbage IMO. 
Previously I was running my 17s with near R-compounds like you see in the pic, and then crappy 16s with at first winter tires, and then the 512s for the colder months. I picked up a set of montreal IIs recently for cheap, and since I'm going to stay in STS class with a max of 225 width tires for this season, figured I'd run 225/50s on them to take advantage of the super lightweight, and find something suitable for four season use for my 17s. The reason I want to run 255s is that 1) I can fit them, and 2)I think that they will look nuts and set my car apart. Those Nokians do look real nice, I'm going to keep them in mind for next time around.


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

i am running 512's and am getting new 912's but i wouldn't ever run them in the snow. i have had some traction issues even in light rain so i think ill stick to my blizzacks and my steelies for the winters here in n. jerz and the hudson valley ny.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My_Gli_Is_so_Fly* »_i am running 512's and am getting new 912's but i wouldn't ever run them in the snow. i have had some traction issues even in light rain so i think ill stick to my blizzacks and my steelies for the winters here in n. jerz and the hudson valley ny. 

Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i just purchased a 912 like an hour ago, ill let you know what i think of them in about a week hehe


----------

